# Really struggling with new puppy - may need to rehome



## Sourdough (May 8, 2014)

Hi cockapoo lovers. I picked up my boy on Sunday and he is a great little pup, but I'm having massive problems. My anxiety has gone through the roof, I can't eat and I'm incredibly stressed. I did months of research and have been thinking about getting another dog since our lurcher died a few years ago, but I've never raised a puppy and I've never been the responsible owner - my parents did most of the work. I made a very poor decision to get him without realising the massive weight of responsibility and restriction, and I am calling out for help.
He is doing really well, playful and sweet, toilet training is going well and even now he's not having many accidents inside. We named him Boden but he hasn't learnt it yet. I am in Kent and would only consider rehoming him to the perfect, forever place. I am in tears as I write this. Please help me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck with it. You are smart to realize your mistake so fast rather than struggle along unhappily for longer. They are a HUGE responsibility and every pup deserves a home that is 100% game to take that on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having a tough time. I really would urge you to stick with it, it's not even been a week! Take one day at a time, don't have expectations that are too high and come on here to type about your puppy blues! That's all it is. There are many of us that have shed tears when first settling in with a new puppy. It's a huge change to your routine. Give yourself and the puppy time to bond. I am absolutely positive that once you start going day by day and not stressing about puppy, the weeks will soon pass and you will soon love your puppy and begin to enjoy him. Have a good trawl through the forum, you will see lots of people that feel like you and most stick with it and in a few months cannot believe they even considered re homing their puppy.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Well said Karen. It's true - I'm not the only one to feel the shock of a new 'poo in the house. I don't mind admitting that I hated it and was very depressed. 
We are through it now. Every bad thing was only a phase that she came out of. (Even though it felt like the end of the world at the time). I'm not pretending that Poppy is now a saint, she's still a young dog with too much fun in her for her own good but you learn mechanisms to distract, train or even just how to cope within yourself.

Stick with it, you'll learn along with your dog. The first few weeks can be a real shock but you'll get through. 
Don't forget pups can need up to 18 hours sleep. Without it they can be right little swines. 

Honestly, I've written roughly the same lines of encouragement quite few times to other people with pups. 

Be patient and good luck


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

.....and breath.....joking aside though, what is it do you think that is stressing you out most? the lack of freedom? they are fine left for a while and you can always find a good doggy daycare/dog walker to give you a break. worry that you will do the wrong thing? you won't, there are many ways to look after a pup, as long as you are never cruel he will turn out fine. If you come to the decision that it really was the wrong thing to get a puppy (you won't be the first), surely your breeder would take him back and find another home?, all good breeders would want to do that, it may be a good idea to have a chat with your breeder anyway, tell her how you are feeling, say you would like to try a little longer but could she take him back in another week or so if needs be, if the breeder is a good one they should and just knowing you have that option may relieve you of a lot of stress, then you may actually relax and enjoy the puppy. Good luck. Oh and I remember a post on here. maybe a year ago? with someone saying exactly the same thing, but it turned out fine and the puppy stayed. (maybe someone can remember and post a link?), it is a commitment, and can be scary but it is also so wonderful to have a loving companion, and the puppy stage really doesn't last too long.


----------



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi 

I agree with the other replies saying stick with it - but its only you who knows if you really think you can get thru it. The first week can a bit of a culture shock - especially if you have not had dogs for a while and even more so if you have never been the one responsible for your dog.

We hadnt had a dog for over 20 years when we got our cockerpoo and had not had any experience with puppies at all - not even with puppies of friends/family so we didnt have any idea how it would go. And yes the first weeks we had our doubts and fears but I would not change anything about the last 3.5 months since we got Lola. We all love her to bits and cant imagine ever being without her.

Like the other posters said - dont expect too much! You get tired and irrated sometimes, puppies take a lot of energy & time to look after which means we got sod all done for god knows how long. Housework routines and stuff went right out the window until we all learnt how to fit together. Once you find your rhythm with each other things will probably settle right down .

Sometimes it got to the evening and I hadnt managed to get anything done that I needed to , the kids were late to bed, the house looked like a bomb had hit it etc etc. But once the kids were asleep me and Lola used to have a cuddle and snooze on the sofa - lovely bonding time for both of us. And must admit we still do snooze sometimes! 

Hope things get easier for you.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I wish you could tell us what part of having the puppy is causing you the stress. We may be able to offer some advice on how to make it easier. I'd hate for you to give up this chance at a wonderful companion over something that with some advice you could get through. The first weeks can be very difficult!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sourdough - well done for being honest about how you are feeling. I hope that others who have posted have already reassured you that you really are not the only one who has felt so low in the first few weeks after their pup came home.
Be kind to yourself. I don't know what your situation is, whether you are on your own with the pup or if you are home with others. Either way, it is ok to take your pup out in the garden and after he has toiletted shut him in the kitchen and/or his crate and take a break yourself.
Baby puppies need plenty of time to sleep and new owners need to look after themselves. Talk with his breeder, they should offer support during these first few days.
Does Boden have runny poops? If he does, I really sympathise - it can make you feel very nervous, worried and fed up of cleaning.... Have you taken him to the vet for a check up?
Re him not knowing his name yet. If you are feeding him dry food keep a pocketful with you and everytime he comes up to you offer him a bit and say his name. Then try saying his name and holding out a treat - he'll soon be coming at the run when he hears his name.
Keep posting. Keep talking to us - we all want this to work for you if at all possible. Just accept it is tough to begin with, but it really does get better.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nicely said Marzi. 

I feel like the odd man out here because I am the only voice saying there is no shame in admitting you made a mistake and owning up to it very quickly. I guess I am attending to some specific phrases Sourdough writes. 

"I'm having massive problems"

"my anxiety has gone through the roof..."

"I can't eat and I'm incredibly stressed"

"I made a very poor decision to get him without realizing the massive weight of responsibility and restriction"

"I am calling out for help"

"I am in tears as I write this"

It doesn't sound at all like the usual "this puppy is driving me crazy, please help me" post. It sounds like more than that to me, like Sourdough is not enjoying it AT all and that something is not right.

The fact that there was not one hint of wanting to problem solve, in fact pup sounds perfect, makes me take pause. I think the name issue was just to say pup could easily be renamed. Why not a quick rehome to a family who is more certain?

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the rest of you are right and that this buyers remorse will be over soon for both of their sakes.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> "I made a very poor decision to get him without realizing the massive weight of responsibility and restriction"


This was what stood out for me. The hard work that a puppy brings can be overcome if it's what you really want but if you realise that the reality of the commitment is not what you want, that's the difference between whether it's something you can work through or if the pup would be better rehomed

I agree about calling up the breeder. They might have a waiting list with people ready to take him. He will adjust no problem going back to the breeder and to a new family. It will be far more upsetting for you than him

Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I totally understand what you are feeling. I ridiculously thought that I could handle two puppies and seriously considered rehoming mine everyday for the first couple of weeks. It is exhausting being vigilant watching for signs of pees/poos, hoping you don't mess them up. If you aren't crating him, I suggest getting one for him. It was really the only time I ever was at peace the first couple of weeks. This way you will know that he is safe and you can turn your mind off. Also, I slept whenever they slept. Do only what you absolutely need to and the rest can wait. Be kind to yourself and the fact that you are worried about him is a sign of a very very good puppy owner. Once he has his shots and you can take him out it will make a world of difference. 15 min walks = hours and hours of sleep. It was a miracle for me. I left them for a couple of hours in the morning and a couple of hours in the evening everyday because of my schedule. And my dad who watched them in between made mess of things with the housebreaking. So even if things go wrong, it can still work itself out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Maureen - you worked miracles in having two from the same litter! 
And it has surely paid dividends now.
Sourdough, please relax and enjoy your puppy, it is such early daysmistakes can be made, and it will be a learning curve.
Think of it as PND ...... Puppy natal Depression  it is daunting, but so much fun and very rewarding.
Are you on your own with Bowden or is he in a family unit?? 
If you were to have him rehomed, would you want to re-sell him or just re-home him? 
I hope it works out well for the both of you x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Really sorry to read this. I really don't have anything to add except that I agree with what others have said about contacting the breeder. I am sure your breeder would want the puppy back if you aren't able to keep him. 

I find these posts really difficult as every situation is different. Try and picture the long term and whether you are happy thinking of your life without your puppy. I really fought with my emotions with Lola in the first 2 weeks but when I thought of our lives without her (I could hardly bear the thought of not having her), I knew I wanted to work at it. As soon as I sorted this out in my head I relaxed, so did she and the rest was easy.


----------



## Sourdough (May 8, 2014)

I've been really unfortunate in that the breeder has let me down on taking him back. She says it's too much stress for the mother. I've been in contact with Stephen from Jukeedoodles and he's been an amazing help. Our indoor cat who was feline influenza has been extremely stressed also and in the time he's been here she hasn't once been to the toilet. I'm not enjoying any aspect of owning this perfectly normal, healthy puppy and see it's something wrong with me, not him. After this experience I won't be taking in another puppy ever again, I don't have the emotional stability to be able to cope with the howling of shutting him in a crate, the late night wakeups and the stress of watching him 24/7. Rest be assured Stephen will be finding him a wonderful home with a secure, trusting family. This has been the hardest thing I've ever gone through


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm really sorry you had to go through this but it sounds like that was the best outcome for all of you, cat, pup, you and most especially his lucky new forever home. All best wishes to you! Hats off to Stephen for coming to the rescue like that.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Maureen - you worked miracles in having two from the same litter!
> And it has surely paid dividends now.



The biggest regret is that I worried too much and didn't just hang out and enjoyed them more when they were little. But they are amazing and I wouldn't take back even the most distressing moments because Lexi & Beemer are just amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I lost 10lb in the first two weeks of having Tilly (I was only 8.5 stone to start with!) because I was so worried and anxious. I used to sit and cry for no reason. I had a constant knotting feeling in the out of my stomach - I hated it!

After 2-3 weeks, each day got a very tiny bit easier (it took a while!!). Things that helped were my mum coming round for an hour or two to watch Tilly so I could get myself sorted (have a relaxing bath, go and do a food shop). Having a dog walker to help out a little. Ditching the crate because Tilly hated it. Lots of training with treats so we could build a relationship.

Fast forward 14 months and Tilly is the best thing that has ever happened to me. She is so easy to look after, there is no anxiety, no stress, just love. But it took a lot of hard work in those first couple of months!

Of course, if you genuinely feel that you cannot give your puppy the love and attention he needs then rehoming is an option - but rest assured that you aren't the first and certainly won't be that last person to go through this and that most of us come out of the other side with a huge sense of achievement and a beautiful dog.

Please keep us updated


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> I've been really unfortunate in that the breeder has let me down on taking him back. She says it's too much stress for the mother. I've been in contact with Stephen from Jukeedoodles and he's been an amazing help. Our indoor cat who was feline influenza has been extremely stressed also and in the time he's been here she hasn't once been to the toilet. I'm not enjoying any aspect of owning this perfectly normal, healthy puppy and see it's something wrong with me, not him. After this experience I won't be taking in another puppy ever again, I don't have the emotional stability to be able to cope with the howling of shutting him in a crate, the late night wakeups and the stress of watching him 24/7. Rest be assured Stephen will be finding him a wonderful home with a secure, trusting family. This has been the hardest thing I've ever gone through


I am so sorry to read this for multiple reasons, but very glad that you are getting support and the pup will soon find another home.
I am sorry for you. How you imagine things may be and how reality turns out can be so far apart and the only way to get them together is work, time and love. 
In a way I think that this thread should become a sticky as it highlights so clearly that getting a dog/puppy should never be an easy decision and it is important when buying a puppy that you discuss with the breeder what might happen if you cannot keep the puppy. I am very sad that your breeder is not prioritising the needs of the pup, in my opinion breeders have an ongoing responsibility for the pups they breed.
Lottie - thank you for sharing, your account of how your relationship with Tilly has changed so amazingly is really uplifting


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly I was so overwhelmed for the first 3 weeks. I would dread having to take her out of her crate in the morning cause I knew it would be the start to nipping and crazy puppy behavior. I was with her all day the only peace I got was her nap times in her crate. I cried a lot and some days thought about giving her away. She was so active and crazy that at times I didn't really know what to do with her.

With time things did get better as she grew older and started her training. It was a long road at times but looking back at the way she is now I don't regret keeping her. She is the best dog now with a love and enthusiasm for life like I have never seen. I only found this site about a month after we had her and it helped me out a lot to realize that she was normal and that I wasn't the only one feeling like I did.

Glad that you have found someone that can help you with your puppy! I'm just glad that I stuck it out cause I would of missed out on an amazing dog. The hard work paid off in the end! Good luck to you and the puppy!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't really know what to say! I'm glad the puppy will be getting a good home in the future. I know your already feel terrible Sourdough but this just underlines the importance of being 100% committed to a puppy before you actually get one. One good thing you say is that you will not be getting another puppy. I really don't want to sound unfair but passing a pup on after less than a week proves that the reality of puppies is so very different from the cute bundle of fluff and loveliness in a picture and unfortunately you weren't in the right place to give a good home. I really am sorry if I sound overly judgemental but there are too many puppies being taken home and sold on ASAP, when things aren't as easy as expected.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you have been able to get help from Stephen, I know they usually have a list of people wanting to re-home so somebody probably won't believe their luck at being able to have a young puppy to re-home. So sorry for you that you are going through this, I agree that it is better - for now - that you don't consider another puppy (sadly so many people just get them, get rid when not convenient then get another and so on), but you do sound as if you are aware that you have problems with stress (as does your cat), and you never know a long time ahead in the future your life maybe in a very different place and if you want a dog in your life it may still be possible (or maybe even borrow one occasionally).
For myself getting rid of our puppy would never have been an option as I had waited so long to get one, I had been around dogs most of my life, doing junior handling, kennel sitting, even on a committee of a dog training club a while ago, (luckily - or by design, had lots of 'doggy' friends), having said that it was still a HUGE shock to my system actually having my own puppy at home, I did stress too much, did worry that he would turn out wrong and I paid (too much) to get a trainers home visit.
Oh and Lottie, you will be fine with your new baby, sounds like you went through everything a new mum does with Tilly so you can relax knowing your baby will turn out just fine too.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh and Lottie, you will be fine with your new baby, sounds like you went through everything a new mum does with Tilly so you can relax knowing your baby will turn out just fine too.


I dunno Dawn, the fact that I struggled so much in those first couple of weeks with Tilly makes me worry that I will be the same with baby! I didn't expect to be that bad with a puppy - a baby is a whole new ball game. Eek!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It'll be fine Lottie - a lot of the things you learnt with Tilly will really help you when you bring your baby boy home. Don't stress, disturbed nights happen, but they don't last for ever.... ask for help when you need it. Remember to hold on to all the positivies, rather than focusing on the negatives and really, really enjoy the cuddling


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I've already let people know the visiting rule for when baby arrives - if you haven't brought some kind of shepherds pie/casserole/lasagne you're not coming in..... Unless you're about to get the Hoover out. I'm taking all the help I can get!!

X


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I've already let people know the visiting rule for when baby arrives - if you haven't brought some kind of shepherds pie/casserole/lasagne you're not coming in..... Unless you're about to get the Hoover out. I'm taking all the help I can get!!
> 
> X


Good for you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I've already let people know the visiting rule for when baby arrives - if you haven't brought some kind of shepherds pie/casserole/lasagne you're not coming in..... Unless you're about to get the Hoover out. I'm taking all the help I can get!!
> 
> X


sounds like a smart plan.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is another tip for you Rachal.....when the baby sleeps, you sleep. No exceptions. Just do it. 

Sourdough.....so sorry for you and your little puppy. Hope he finds a loving, caring home soon. I'm sure he will.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lottie I am a very, very wise woman and I just KNOW, very deep in my bones that you are going to be just fine, and I promise you, you are going to be an amazing mother! 

As for Sourdough I think this outcome is better than her struggling unhappily. I am often struck on this site by the variety of situations our poos find themselves in. We have poos in the homes of singles, couples, families with all ages of children, poos in homes with people who work, poos who go to day care, poos who live with elderly people some of whom are frail, and poos with stay at home mums and dads....all seem to be happy, loving, well adjusted dogs. The one comman thread is that without exception ALL are wanted and much loved members of our families! Can you imagine if one of our babies was in a home where they were not wanted and cherished? Where resentment, annoyance and stress were the strongest emotions? It would break my heart for any dog to live in a situation like that, but I don't think a cockapoo would even survive it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very true Fairlie - when I met Mollys first family I was not totally convinced she was the right dog for me, but from talking to her family the over riding impression I got was that things had reached a stage where they no longer even really liked her let alone loved her and this most certainly reflected in her early behaviour with me.

Better to rehome earlier than carry on struggling if you really feel things are not resolvable. 

Much support to the original poster - it is not an easy thing to admit and deal with.


----------



## Melonypolony (May 3, 2014)

Hi Sourdough, 
We have a 17week old Cockapoo named Maisie. We got her at nearly 11 weeks. She wasn't fully house trained so had a few weeks with wees and poos in the house. But she finally got it about a week ago ( big relief). We attend puppy classes and she is responding very well. In fact she is doing very well overall and I really have no cause to complain. HOWEVER at the beginning I too felt all those feelings you have at the moment. My main problem is that my 2 boys aged 9and 14 were desperate for a dog. So I finally caved in and got one. They give her a cuddle now and then but don't really make much effort neither does my husband. It's all me me me. Feed her walk her train her play with her amongst doing all the other mundane daily jobs. I had very similar symptoms to yourself. Albeit they are getting a little better. But I still have moments where I think. What have I done. I still have times where I think do I really want to carry on as is it for a long time at least 10 years. So it's long term not short term. What we are going through now is just a small significant moment in the scheme of things. I'm sorry my response is not a very positive one. And I don't really know what the answer is for either of us. I guess it could be do we want a dog for the life!! 

Hope you find your answer


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Melanie, I'm glad you are being honest with your feelings. My sister in law found herself in the same boat, she's a non dog lover saddled with a dog because her kids wanted one. What she did was to work the dog into what she loves to do. She loves to chat with friends so she gets a to go coffee and takes long walks with friends and their dogs. It's about the chatting not about the dogs but it works. Over time she has become fond of the dog, I wouldn't go so far as to call it love, but close. Dogs can be worked into all sorts of hobbies, like running, hiking, photography and even shopping and dining out. Check out Mays blog to get ideas. 

On the whole though I think people who really love dogs tend to be sociable, outgoing, outdoorsy and active. If someone is reading here who is contemplating a dog and that does not sound like you then maybe get a cat instead!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Melonypolony said:


> Hi Sourdough,
> We have a 17week old Cockapoo named Maisie. We got her at nearly 11 weeks. She wasn't fully house trained so had a few weeks with wees and poos in the house. But she finally got it about a week ago ( big relief). We attend puppy classes and she is responding very well. In fact she is doing very well overall and I really have no cause to complain. HOWEVER at the beginning I too felt all those feelings you have at the moment. My main problem is that my 2 boys aged 9and 14 were desperate for a dog. So I finally caved in and got one. They give her a cuddle now and then but don't really make much effort neither does my husband. It's all me me me. Feed her walk her train her play with her amongst doing all the other mundane daily jobs. I had very similar symptoms to yourself. Albeit they are getting a little better. But I still have moments where I think. What have I done. I still have times where I think do I really want to carry on as is it for a long time at least 10 years. So it's long term not short term. What we are going through now is just a small significant moment in the scheme of things. I'm sorry my response is not a very positive one. And I don't really know what the answer is for either of us. I guess it could be do we want a dog for the life!!
> 
> Hope you find your answer


It can take up to six months (or longer for some) to fully housetrain a dog. This is something that every potential dog owner should know.

Research is so important to manage your own expectations. 

I hope you continue to bond with your puppy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Puppyhood is so much more difficult than I bargained for which is why it's important that you really really want the life companion that dog will grow into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melonypolony (May 3, 2014)

Hi Ruth, thank you for your advise.more research would of helped (I think). But sometimes it's easier said than done. I am obviously very dillusioned to think that it would of been easy. I am an outdoors person, like to walk, go for runs and socialise with friends. I'm definitely not a home person. Finding the walking a struggle though, she just wants to pull all the time. Its no joy. My trainer told me today that if she is pulling as soon as she is outdoors then dont go for the walk. She has told me to practise her being close on the lead in the garden. She has quite a lot of energy and really needs a walk. Or we could play catch in the garden and make her run up and down. That should wear her out. Think that's why I'm struggling a little. Maisie is car sick too. So going for drives is a bit of a nightmare. I think it's a mixture of being anxious and sickness together. We went to our 3rd puppy class today and she is doing well. Quite a clever pup. But she is also a little too sociable and quite excited when she sees all the pups. 
What may help more is the family listening to me about how to interact with her. As its me doing all the training and trying to do it the right way. But they seem to want to just do things their way, which in turn makes it even harder. Glass of wine at night usually helps !!! 
We had a vet check on Thu 15 May all was good. She had a Parvo booster and needed worming so I got the appropriate tablets, which were given that day. However she started doing skids on her bum and I noticed small grain like bits in her poo. I'm thinking she may of had worms and these are the eggs. Also a few days before the vet check she had gone off her food and still is. She has lost a few teeth and I thought this may of been why she is off food? Sorry to burden you with so many questions and problems. Every bit of advise helps. I'm going to call the vet again and see what they say. 
Melanie


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Pulling is a really hard one to crack. Have you tried a Halti style nose harness on her? It might help. As soon as they are trustworthy off leash life becomes a lot easier!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

16 weeks is just a baby...does she like treats? Lady pulled like crazy when she was a puppy, but we taught her heal every single day, and we would take her outside to toilet on her leash and teach heal every time we were outside, if she likes treats, once she pulls, STOP do not go further, call her name make her come turn and sit, EVERY TIME SHE PULLS, then once she does that lead her a few steps treating her as you go little little treats, even licking a suasage or something. she will get it. she is a baby, and you have lots of time to get her going, she doesnt have the stamina for hikes and things yet.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have two and they both like to pull, sometimes in opposite directions. The best advice I got from the trainer is as soon as they pull, you stop the walk and just wait for them to either sit, look at you, or stop pulling altogether and walk nicely. Also, what type of leash are you using? My trainer recommended getting one that was not adjustable and to only give them a few feet of lead (so hold it closer to them and not just from the handle. Maybe it's because I have two, I also didn't let them walk in front (too easy to pull), but gave them just enough slack so they were next to me during the walk. 


A friend of mine who is a dog trainer also gave me a great tip. Go into a field with them on a lead and start walking them and then start making sudden turns in the other direction. Also, turn into them (like if you have them on the right, turn 90 degrees to the right and start walking that way). Do this every few steps making it necessary for your dog to pay attention to what you are doing rather than what is enticing to their nose. My two were being a pain one day and I did that and it really worked miracles in terms of training all around. 

Here's a video of what I was talking about. It's kinda hokey, but spot on. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT8VDgR_Koo

The thing about not taking your poo on a walk is that she will never learn and you won't have the chance to enjoy the outdoors with her. They are smart and learn quick. You just have to sacrifice a few walks outside to be all about training her and I think you will come to really enjoy her companionship in the things you like.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Personally raising a dog is no difference to raising a baby in my opinion. Repetition, repetition, repetition, treat, treat, treat......even the teenage years are easier and so much shorter for dogs. You don't get the 'Why? Why? Why? Either. Relax, enjoy and treasure. Easy peasy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Melonypolony said:


> Hi Ruth, thank you for your advise.more research would of helped (I think). But sometimes it's easier said than done. I am obviously very dillusioned to think that it would of been easy. I am an outdoors person, like to walk, go for runs and socialise with friends. I'm definitely not a home person. Finding the walking a struggle though, she just wants to pull all the time. Its no joy. My trainer told me today that if she is pulling as soon as she is outdoors then dont go for the walk. She has told me to practise her being close on the lead in the garden. She has quite a lot of energy and really needs a walk. Or we could play catch in the garden and make her run up and down. That should wear her out. Think that's why I'm struggling a little. Maisie is car sick too. So going for drives is a bit of a nightmare. I think it's a mixture of being anxious and sickness together. We went to our 3rd puppy class today and she is doing well. Quite a clever pup. But she is also a little too sociable and quite excited when she sees all the pups.
> What may help more is the family listening to me about how to interact with her. As its me doing all the training and trying to do it the right way. But they seem to want to just do things their way, which in turn makes it even harder. Glass of wine at night usually helps !!!
> We had a vet check on Thu 15 May all was good. She had a Parvo booster and needed worming so I got the appropriate tablets, which were given that day. However she started doing skids on her bum and I noticed small grain like bits in her poo. I'm thinking she may of had worms and these are the eggs. Also a few days before the vet check she had gone off her food and still is. She has lost a few teeth and I thought this may of been why she is off food? Sorry to burden you with so many questions and problems. Every bit of advise helps. I'm going to call the vet again and see what they say.
> Melanie


A glass of wine is a good idea! 

You're doing fine. Pulling on the lead is just one of those things that you can train out immediately or you just have to wait for the dog to realise it's not what you want them to do. Both of mine were terrible pullers initially, Lola is great now because she understands what I need her to do.. Nina is learning still and is good until she sees a bird or a cat  I find walking in the opposite directions works really well and keep doing this, every time there's a pull change direction. I have tried all the trainer ideas and to be honest I've just learned that I have to find what works for us! 

The worming tablet can make them a bit off colour but not for long, just a day or so. Was your puppy wormed at the breeder? Don't worry too much with her being off food as long as she is drinking. If it is kibble try softening it with cold water if it's her teeth bothering her. 

The one good thing with you doing all the work is that she will see you as the leader, and give you lots of never ending love and respect. You are her person and that's amazing!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lead pulling is very common and I agree it's annoying. Mine always pull on their leads but they don't with an ordinary harness. Definitely try one. I do very little lead walking with mine as I usually drive them to the woods or the park where they have lots of off-lead walks.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sourdough you have been honest and brave to admit that owning a puppy isn't for you and you have not blamed the puppy in any way. Good luck to you and I think you are wise to have made the decision early on in your puppy's life before he has bonded with you. 
It was good of Stephen to help you out and I am sure he will find him a good home.


----------

